# Male cat



## The_saints

He is intact first of all.
My mom has a friend who is a wrecker driver and went to a fatal accident.
He call her who in turn called me. I say i could take him in for a while.
Needless to say I have a intact female with kitten.
Here is the story we got:
His owner dies in the car from what I am not sure they found the cat sitting on top of his owners chest.

I will ba able to acomidate for a while. But Now kittens are still small enough for the closet but in like 1 1/2 weeks the will not be anymore.
If I get him fixed befor then I will ley yalll know but If I dont he has to go do to mom getting pregnant again And I really don't need that.
I can make more acomidations If I need to but would mabye like to find him a forever home. He is a sweaty I named him after the wrecker driver that saved him from sertan death. Peter
please if anyone can help me in any way thanks I am located in houston, Tx


----------



## Jeanie

Can you post a picture? That might help. I'm a bit confused. Is the cat a male or a pregnant female? You're calling the cat "he."


----------



## Heidi n Q

The cat from the accident is an intact male.
She has a female with kittens in her closet already.

Best of luck finding "Pete" a home. That is so sad that he lost his person. Could you find if the person had relatives who would want the kitty? You could ask the officer who took the accident report to contact them for you.


----------



## The_saints

The cat is a he
The owner was in a fatel car accident
I just got him 30 min ago
I am making accomidations for him to stay in my bedroom


I already have a female with kittens in the house
who stays in my bedroom closet
Dorr is closed of course
Picture 

















Sorry he would not stay still long enough for a real good one


----------



## The_saints

I will be handling that in the morning
Right now I am going a mile a minute he is spraying my bedroom'I cant stand smells and have not stopped sence I got him.
I would also like to know if I can get him to stop or how to kill the smell tonight HELP!!!!!!
I have never had a intact male in my house befor this is why I get them fixed spraying


----------



## Jeanie

He won't stop until he's neutered, and he might continue for a while afterwards. If you get a cleaner with enzymes and use it generously, you can remove some of the odor, but he will definitely continue until he's neutered. A tom knows when there is a female in heat, and at times, the discharge from a pregnant cat can fool him. Or, there could be a female in the area.


----------



## The_saints

THANKS i AM GOING TO CALL THE SPAY AND NUETER CLINIC TOMORROW BUT i KNOW IT IS LIKE A 3 WEEK WAIT
i AM DOING THE CLEANER THING NOW i AM GOING TO BED SOON IT IS MIDNIGHT AND i AM TIRED 
tHANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## Heidi n Q

I'm seeing this an hour after the fact, but I sure feel for you!
I took Curly in last month and while he wasn't fully grown, he was grown enough that his urine stunk to high-heaven! I swear, when he peed, it went through the ventilation ductwork and stunk up the entire house. That was on a Friday night. Saturday I was able to call the Humane Society who got us in on Monday morning for neutering and shots. It still took about a week or two before his urine stopped smelling so strongly. I just made sure I was able to clean his litter box immediately after he peed to get it out of the house.
The enzymatic cleaners will certainly help. I would suggest putting him someplace that can be easily cleaned and he has NO CHANCE of reaching the nursing mother or her kittens.
You really are doing a nice thing for him. Good luck!
h


----------



## The_saints

THANK YOU IT IS 7 a.m. AND I AM UP AGAIN LOL :? 
HE WOULD NOT GO TO SLEEP BUT WHEN MY HUBBY GOT HOME HE PLAYED THE I AM SO CUTE WELL NEEDLESS TO SAY HE HAS FLEAS AND IS GETTING A FLEA BATH THIS MORNING.

My hubby is in love with him he said he wanted to keep him I said we will see how it goes.

The wrecker driver said he will pay for the nueter for me.
So I just need to make a appointment.

So I might be changing this post to another thing he might not need a new home another cat OMG
Ok he gos to get fixed on the 2nd that is the earliest they had.
But I can handle a week I think 
Thanks again for all the help last night


----------



## Heidi n Q

A week. Wow. I think that is a long time to have to deal with tomcat smelling pee. Was that with a local veterinarian? I was able to use a newly built/opened Humane Society about 20mi from home. Low cost and they were able to get us in quickly. Perhaps you could call around and see if there are any nearby and with earlier appointments available.

If your Hubby fell in love with the kitty, he must be a sweet cat. I really have a soft spot for the white-marked and spotted cats.
Poor kitty to lose his person, but now it seems he may have found a new person with your husband? That sounds so sweet.
h


----------



## The_saints

Well I cleaned my bedroom and now he is in the living room with the dogs and he seems to be fine round them. He has not sprayed In the living room. He is young all his teeth are not even in yet He is a big sweetie I am in love to. Everytime I say fixed he looks a me. I can handle it my spay and nueter clinic does it for 25 SPCA does for like 50 So to wait a week and save a few bucks is well worth it. For me.


----------



## The_saints

Ok he is going in tomorrow they a chancelation
I have to be there at 7 am Man Tomorrow is going to be a long day

Thanks again


----------



## Heidi n Q

7am! But hey, at least the tomcat stink will go away much quicker!

When I took Curly in, I had to drop him off before 8am. He had to stay overnight and I had to pick him up the next morning before 7:30am. They try to keep their groups of going and in-coming seperate as their parking lot is sort of small.
Two early mornings in a row from someone who doesn't get to bed until after 2am...I was dragging around that week!
Let us know how it goes with Peter...
h


----------



## The_saints

Well he is asleep right now.
I pulles the cat kennel out he is to big He is a big boy.
So I will transport him in a old rabbit cage.
I still have the other female in the house to she is going out in 3 or 4 days not sure. The stray i caught And got fixed.
The female is rowming free she is ready to go out moewing at the front door all the time.

Anyway Boss is not sure about his boy either
But they are both pretty sweet cats so they hisss one time and both run in the opposit directions of each other.
I will pick him up at 2:30 tomorrow then have to go get another foster 
so he will have to make the drive with me. I dont have time to stop

But yes I am glad He got it sooner cause I could not of handled it another day.

The other foster is not a cat I have 8 cats in my house all in diferent rooms man my hubby cleans 4 litter boxes a day That why I love him.
5 of them are mom and her 4 kittens.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Your Hubby is a good guy. My Hubby is, too...but he is terrible about cleaning litterboxes! We have 11 cats.


----------



## The_saints

Niether of us can stand smells
He cleans the litter boxes and rabbit cages
And I have to do baths for everyone once a week
Cats on Thues
dogs on Wend
Rabbits on Thurs
And feral cats I have 2 On what every day I can catch them to keep flees down in the yard

That is my shedaule And make food everyday for everyone
And vacuum twice a day and mop 2 times a day
And clean up toys 1000 times a day
Oh and saterday clean all kennels and wash cloths and all beds everyone has there own bed including rabbits 
wow I have never seen it written out befor I do a lot and go to school all by computer though and work from home also


----------



## my5kitties

Looking at your schedule, it's no wonder your screen name is "The_saints"! 8O


----------



## The_saints

Well we are home he is sleeping had to give him a pain killer
So it knocked him out
He is ok though they said he did great 
To tell the truth it looks weird back their now
Geting some pictures of him up tonight


----------



## Heather102180

So did you decide if you are keeping him?


----------



## Heidi n Q

Did they clip his hair and it looks funny? 
They did that to Curly. Curly is a pale orange and his poor little sacks turned red/purple from bruising. I felt so bad for him... They healed up fairly quickly. He was running around in no time and the bruising went away w/in a week and the sacks shrunk right down.

Expect his urine to continue to smell strong. It won't be AS strong, and it will get less of a strong odor as each day goes by. I think it took about 2wks before Curly's litterbox didn't smell so strong of tomcat urine. 

Within 3-4 days post-neuter, the smell had gone down considerably and I could leave it in the litterbox IF it was covered. If he didn't cover, I had to either cover it or scoop it out. Until that point, I was scooping EVERY time he peed, it smelled so strong. I had to just get it out of the house!


----------



## The_saints

They look the same way
As curlys
Yes we broke down we are keeping him 
He is so sweet even the vet said so to
He came out and laid at my feet he was not suposed to but he wanted to so I let him he can not jump so I made him lay at my feet.


----------



## The_saints

Mom leave me alone you just got my man hood taken away









I am sleeping


----------



## Heidi n Q

He is very cute! He looks like a b/w version of our bridge-kitty The Wanderer. TW was white with gray spots.


----------



## The_saints

Just to give a update he is fine and running with maamma now.
He cleans the kittens and everything my kittens are 4 1/2 weeks old now man time flys


----------



## Heidi n Q

The_saints said:


> He cleans the kittens and everything...


How sweet, he sounds like my LuckyDuck cat, he loves baby-kittens and helped me with my last orphaned foster-litter.


----------

